# Dutchwest and Vermont Castings



## Dogmeat (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi folks. I've read a few threads about the Dutchwest stove and Vermont Casting. All history aside, I'm interested in a new Dutchwest DV Gas stove and I'd like your comments.

The price is attractive. I've seen it on a few webpages for as little as $1100. But, I also wonder if the reason it's so cheap is that it a pile of junk.

I actually do like the look of the stove more than most other stoves, so it's not just a $$$ decision.

Is this stove worth buying? Thanks


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 4, 2008)

One question to answer for yourself should be, when it breaks down who is going to fix it, or supply you with service parts for it? Are you looking at a dealer that also has a skilled service dept?


----------



## webbie (Dec 4, 2008)

When the company was sold less than a year ago (after bankruptcy), the new firm announced they were not going to cover the full length of existing warranties. That was a red flag for me. In fact, it is probably a first in this industry. 

Many gas units do need some initial or future service - that is something you should think about if you buy "mail order". Some companies can stand behind their products (to some degree) from afar, providing at least parts and advice to your local pro. But, then again, you need to have a local pro to install and pipe gas....and install the chimney.

That all said, the VC gas units that I was familiar with over the years have not been 1/2 bad.


----------



## Dogmeat (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks. I'd like to find one local, if only for the chance to see one in the flesh before I buy.


----------

